

Iran meteorological organization is hacked down - yourikan
http://hackmageddon.com/2012/05/17/a-new-beginning-for-the-middle-east-cyberwar/
all the  iran meteorological organization is down!
read here
http://hackmageddon.com/2012/05/17/a-new-beginning-for-the-middle-east-cyberwar/<p>or check it yourself ...1500 compuers and emails accounts were deleted !
the irimo.ir -and his sub servers  is dead!!
yourikan
======
bediger4000
_After several months of silence, a new resounding dump in Middle East._

I don't even really know where to begin... but I have to congratulate you
about your honesty about excretory functions.

